# Small Tarpon



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ive never hooked a tarpon, but Im dying to do so. Ive seen 'em rolling at the Galveston jetties and periodically look for them at the East Cut near Port Mansfield. Here's my question: are most of the tarpon at the jetties and in the surf all big ones? I dont have the tackle to land big tarpon but I'd love to try and land some smaller ones. Are they out there? Thanks!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*small tarpon*

There are lots of small tarpon working the jetties and quite a few tarpon, up to 4' long, are caught with trout and redfish gear.

Good luck.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Well,

You hook one, and it's big, it's commin' off.

It's small, it's prolly commin' off...

You're set dude.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Well said Scott.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the obvious advise Scott, but that doesnt answer my question.....


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

salty_waders said:


> Ive never hooked a tarpon, but Im dying to do so. Ive seen 'em rolling at the Galveston jetties and periodically look for them at the East Cut near Port Mansfield. Here's my question: are most of the tarpon at the jetties and in the surf all big ones? I dont have the tackle to land big tarpon but I'd love to try and land some smaller ones. Are they out there? Thanks!


Generally, from my experience, the ones that stay within casting distance from the jetties are from 5-75 LBS. Granted, I have seen some singles over 100LBS but never really numbers of them. I have seen some groups of fish over 100LBS within sight of the Jetty. Most of the time your trout tackle will handle the smaller ones you just have to be carefull when you get them to the rocks that they don't break you off. For me, they are notorious for doing this. You can really increase your average to fish hooked to fish jumped off by using high quality hooks. A good freind of mine had a great day around thanksgiving a couple of years ago in Port Mansfield. He caught all his fish on flyrods and Trout rods. You should'nt have any problem. GOOD LUCK!!!-Jake


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks Jake! I really dont care about size, I'd like to just get hooked up. I have a boat, so the rocks may or may not be a problem. What are some good lures for taking small tarpon at the jetties and/or beachront if I see some? MirroLures? Topwaters?


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

salty_waders said:


> Awesome! Thanks Jake! I really dont care about size, I'd like to just get hooked up. I have a boat, so the rocks may or may not be a problem. What are some good lures for taking small tarpon at the jetties and/or beachront if I see some? MirroLures? Topwaters?


On the beachfront, **** Pops and Coast Hawks are what I am most successfull with...If you are fishing the Jetties I would reccomend The Strom Wildeye's in the 5" size....the mirrolures work too, but I know the things mentioned here work...Never caught one on Topwater but had a day last year where I am almost positive I could have on one occasion...They really have to be eating good...Gonna get after em this year on top if they get to bitin good...-Jake


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

A buddy of mine swares by mirror lures...don't know the #, but it's the red over gold...and it floats, so when they break/ throw it, you can retrieve it...

On my spinnin' rods, I throw the biggest bass assassin you can find (I think a 10")...sexxy in the water, cheap to lose. At least a 10/0 circle (big box world) w/ the gap opened up...done well on all colors.

Also the BPShop's saltwater big chuggers will draw a hard bite, pull the trebles and put a single circle on them.

No, really... hope that helps!
SG


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I have has several guys including Jay Watkins (possibly the best trout guide around) tell me that tarpon took all the topwater lures that they had with them and headed for Mexico with them while fishing the surf at Cedar Bayou.

I have fished there often but have not found them there----yet.

Year before last, I was drifting all kinds of live bait in front of the N. jetty at Port A. A "dude" on the rocks caught a three footer on a spec rig. I had to go over and make him trun it loose.. he thought he a really big trout.

So much for skill, experience, and expensive tackle.

TC


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Scott G said:


> A buddy of mine swares by mirror lures...don't know the #, but it's the red over gold...and it floats, so when they break/ throw it, you can retrieve it...
> 
> On my spinnin' rods, I throw the biggest bass assassin you can find (I think a 10")...sexxy in the water, cheap to lose. At least a 10/0 circle (big box world) w/ the gap opened up...done well on all colors.
> 
> ...


How do you rig that big ***** Bass assasin on that 10/0 circle? That sounds like it could be an awesome lure for the surf and off the jetties.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

...I hook it about a quarter inch from the head...that's about it...but it's sexxxy! Oh, I use a spinning rod.


----------



## Brett H (Aug 15, 2005)

*Small Tarpon Pix*

Since you mentioned small tarpon, i thought I would add these pix. They were taken last July, at Tarpon Cay Lodge, on the Yucatan Peninsula.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*small tarpon*

You Win


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Brett,

Man you weren't kidding...even w/ your thumb looking like a baseball bat, it's small. We've caught spot tail shiners on the Guad that were bigger than that!
Kuddos!
BTW thanks for coming out to Sportmans today. Maybe this year you won't put one in the boat 'til _you're_ ready to!:wink:
SG


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

wat was going on at sportsmans Scott? Oh btw I am the guy that kept ya in the parking lot after the Shallow water expo on sunday...


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

what is the best time of the year to catch them


----------



## Brett H (Aug 15, 2005)

*Small tarpon*

Those "babies" would be a hoot on that Sage 00# fly rod! BTW Scott, I am ready to put one in the boat, maybe after a battle royale, instead of on the second jump! I will be contacting you soon about a trip. Good to see you again.

Brett


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Hey Brian,
They had me up there doing a saltwater program, good turn out.

Brett, if you go down there again, pick up one of those 6ft 2# TFO for 89 bucks...that would be a kick in the pants on that rod...and a Charlie Cypert popper!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well Dam, I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

OOOOH, BTW, Flip Pallot will be @ sportsman's finest on June 3rd. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Cedar Bayou Tarpon (long)*



Tarponchaser said:


> I have has several guys including Jay Watkins (possibly the best trout guide around) tell me that tarpon took all the topwater lures that they had with them and headed for Mexico with them while fishing the surf at Cedar Bayou.
> 
> I have fished there often but have not found them there----yet.
> 
> ...


Not recently, probably 5 years ago, I hooked a tarpon in the surf at Cedar Bayou. It was a hot, clear and calm Saturday in July, and we were trying to finish our strings of specs. The Blue Wave Owners tournament (which we were not a part of) was going on that day, and there were at least 30 anglers from the tournament sharing the surf with us that morning. We were about 1/4 mile north of the pass, this was back when it was still flowing. We hammered them early on topwaters, and had switched to assassins, but the bite had slowed. After several shredded baits, presumably to mack attacks, I decided to switch to a 7/8 Oz. silver Tony Accetta spoon. If the specs weren't going to play at least I could put some smacks on the stringer. I caught a few, and it was about this time that we began to see tarpon rolling and busting bait out past the third bar. Exciting, but they were out of reach, and besides, we only had trout tackle.

A note about my tackle. Back then I used my dad's old red Abu 5000 in the surf, becuase it was bulletproof, and I didn't have to worry about dunking it. I make a cast and rear back hard into what I think is another smack, and line dumps from my spool. At the same time, a Silver King jumps about 80 yards from me. I estimated it at 5', but it could have been a little less or more. There was a collective gasp from me and my two buddies at the awesome sight. Then I realized it was on the end of my line.

I knew I was outmatched, especially with my antique reel, and figured it would be a short battle, so I tried not to get too excited and to control me adrenaline. The second time she broke the water resulted in a spectacular series of jumps, flips and greyhounding. This caught the attention of all of the BlueWave dudes, and soon a crowd began to gather on the beach. After 10 minutes it began to look like there was a chance I might land this fish. One of my buddies took off for the boat (**** far away, as you know if you have fished the surf at Cedar) and the other tried to keep the lookie-loo's from getting too close and getting in the way. She made two long runs almost dumping my whole spool, but I had her close, within probably 20 yards. She let fly another spectacular series of jumps that were so close I got splashed, and took off on another run. Then it happened. My beloved old red abu that had given so many years of dedicated service to both my father and I, from Lake Guerrero in Mexico to the Texas surf, gave out. I think it gears stripped, but I never took it apart to look. I was left with my mouth agap, droplets of water on my Coasta's from her last jump and an incredible memory.

It was then that I became quasi obsessed with tarpon. I have hooked seven since then (all around the Port A jetties), and still haven't landed one. Don't know if I ever will. I have gone back to Cedar Bayou, both wading the surf and via boat from the gulf side targeting tarpon and haven't hooked another one. I do know that experience is one of my fondest fishing memories, standing in the water, battling and almost besting the Silver King.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Milo,


Great story. I don't think anyone ever forgets the first or any other encounter with the "silver King"

TarponChaser


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Do you know how long it has been since someone spoke of Tarpon....


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

I read on EC that baby tarpons are at the mansfield jetties.


----------



## lowestleveler (Aug 27, 2005)

*I have*

gotten one in june a few years ago while trolling for kings near a rig about 10 miles out of galveston on a king getter was a great fight that was about an hour long.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*?*

saw alot of small tarpon at the jetty's a while back in Port a


----------

